# One for the PR or engraving gurus



## alamocdc (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay, folks, I've just been asked if you can engraved a PR pen and I felt pretty stupid for not knowing the answer. [:I] What say you experts?

Thanks in advance for the assistance!


----------



## JimGo (Jun 3, 2005)

Billy,
On the off chance no one answers, I am pretty sure you can engrave it since it does not include any PVC.  The laser may turn the engraved portion black, but otherwise it should be OK.  See, for example, the following sites:

http://store.wellsfargoestore.com/Store.asp?m=Kallenshaan1&n=14&platform=stage&k=4837&s=Gallery+Page+2

http://www.writenthings.com/index.php?t=6


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 3, 2005)

Are you referring to hand engraving or laser?


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, Jim. Sorry, Eagle, I should have been more specific. I think she wants laser. That poses anotehr question. In a recent post about laser engraving in another forum category, jenamison (I can't rmember if it was Mike or Jen actually doing the writing), said that the item should be finished before engraving. The only finish I have on the pen is good old Turtle brand carnuba wax. I figured if it was good enough for my Harley, it was good enough for PR pens. [}] Do I need a different finish on PR if it is going to be lasered?


----------



## laserturner (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Billy,
PR engraves very well. Nice clean sharp lines. If it's been dyed black or dark blue etc. it will engrave slightly frosted. Anything lighter in color will be hard to see and will require a colorfill.
Ken


----------



## laserturner (Jun 3, 2005)

No finish required on acrylics. The finish that IS required for laser engraving refers to wood which has a tendancy to produce a resin when engraved which will soak into the unfinished wood requiring sanding to remove. If the wood has a finish on it, the resin will wipe up will water.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 3, 2005)

Billy--the polyester resin will definitely take to laser engraving.  As for finish, according to Ken Nelsen "The laser engraving process produces a slight resinous deposit around the engraved area which is easily cleaned up with water if the pen already has a finish on it. If the pen does not have a finish on it, the resin will soak into the unfinished wood which will require re-sanding to remove."  You will not have that problem with polyester resin.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 3, 2005)

We must have been typing at the same time, Ken! []


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, Ken and Lou! I'll let her know and I just made a sale! []


----------



## wayneis (Jun 3, 2005)

Billy then you should send it to Ken to do the laser work, you won't be disapointed.  He's the best.

Wayne


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 3, 2005)

I would Wayne, but she needs it by next Wednesday and she doesn't want to pay Express postage. She's having it done locally. Sorry, Ken.


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 3, 2005)

Too bad that Ken is not getting the business. We should all support a fellow penturner whenever possible.


----------



## patrick_1853 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yep, it engraves very well.  I had a blue one done and the engraving came out greyish white.


----------



## rlh (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Billy then you should send it to Ken to do the laser work, you won't be disapointed.  He's the best.
> 
> Wayne



I can vouch for Ken Nelsen's work. I have had pens and pen boxes engraved by him and the end result has always been beautiful!! Your pen won't be gone long...he is remarkabely fast! []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2005)

JimGo said, "I am pretty sure you can engrave it since it does not include any PVC." What does that mean? Does PVC burn or melt or what when engraved. I'm presuming you mean laser engraving.


----------



## btboone (Jun 21, 2005)

PVC produces poisonous gasses when lasered.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 21, 2005)

MMMMM...sounds like fun Bruce!  Yeesh!


----------

